# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Korte Nutraceuticals enquete

## ArneLH

Hallo,

ik zou iedereen (18+) graag willen uitnodigen om een korte vragenlijst in te vullen.

Wat houdt het onderzoek in?
Om gegevens te verzamelen over de kennis van en meningen mbt. nutraceuticals wordt dit verzoek tot invullen verspreid.
Om deel te nemen handelt u als volgt:
1. U gaat naar http://research.alhnutrition.nl/phps...ndex.php?sid=7
2. Beantwoord de vragen en klik op ‘verstuur’.
Deelname is mogelijk t/m 27 mei.
De verzamelde gegevens worden niet voor commerciële doeleinden gebruikt.

Vertrouwelijkheid van informatie
Deelname is geheel anoniem. Het is voor ons niet mogelijk tussen de door u ingevulde vragenlijst en uw persoonsgegevens een verband te leggen.

Als u vragen heeft kunt u contact opnemen met ondergetekende.
Ik hoop dat u bereid bent mee te werken aan dit onderzoek,

Arne ten Hoeve
Hoofdonderzoeker
[email protected]
research.alhnutrition.nl
ALH Nutritional Research, Utrecht

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb de vragenlijst ingevuld hoor  :Smile: 
Hopelijk krijg je veel reacties! Succes!

----------


## Onassa

> De link werd afgekort door het forum. Nu werkt hij wel.
> Bedankt voor de input?


Niet beledigt zijn hoor, maar vaak is het zo dat er op fora gespamt word als de poster in zijn aller eerste post met een enquite komt, vandaar. :Wink: 
Heb de vragenlijst ook in gevuld hoor.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Arne,

Hebben jullie hier een bepaalde leeftijdsgroep voor? Daar bedoel ik dus mee dat jullie dit onderzoek ook houden voor minderjarigen? (18-) of enkel voor 18+. Misschien handig om even bij te vermelden, ivm een aantal minderjarigen leden hier  :Wink:

----------


## ArneLH

Inderdaad bij voorkeur alleen 18+. Ik kan de post niet meer bewerken geloof ik.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo ArneLH,

Heb je veel reacties binnen gekregen?
Komt het resultaat ook nog in een blad te staan?

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

> Inderdaad bij voorkeur alleen 18+. Ik kan de post niet meer bewerken geloof ik.


Heb je eerste post aangepast!
Succes!

----------


## ArneLH

> Hallo ArneLH,
> 
> Heb je veel reacties binnen gekregen?
> Komt het resultaat ook nog in een blad te staan?
> 
> Groetjes Luuss


Helaas was het aantal reacties zo laag dat dit geen bruikbare resultaten heeft opgeleverd.

----------


## Luuss0404

He jammer  :Frown:

----------

